# NBD Norco



## Universe74 (Aug 3, 2008)

2008 Team DH

team dh - downhill and gravity series - mountain bikes - 2008 norco performance bikes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats! Sweet bike. When do you expect to have pics of it in action!


I have the same tires on my bike. They really kick ass!!

I take it you sold your Giant.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2008)

Now that looks BAD ASS


----------



## klutvott (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That thing looks sweet!


----------



## Sentient (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, now that's a badass lookin' bike, right there. Congrats, dude. I know you're lovin' that thing.


----------



## Universe74 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Congrats! Sweet bike. When do you expect to have pics of it in action!
> 
> 
> I have the same tires on my bike. They really kick ass!!
> ...



Giant is sold. This completes my return to BC.


----------

